# Sears 12" Planer/Molder - Model 306



## Deela40 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am considering the purchase of a used Sears 12" Planer/Molder - Model 306 for $500. It appears to be in good shape. Anyone have experience with this model or an idea if this is a good price?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Without pictures.. no.

If it's a 306.xxxxxx model, then it's really a Belsaw (Foley-Belsaw Co.). Fantastic machines, built like a tank, but most people consider them a bit short on looks 

A specific model and/or pictures would help greatly.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

This planer/molder was made by Belsaw. Google Belsaw planer molder and you should get a lot of info. I have one of these I bought new back in the 1970's and it a great machine! I used to see ads for these machines in Popular Mechanics and Popular Science when I was a teenager back in the 1950's. The design hasn't changed hardly at all in 60 years! These things look somewhat antiquated and ungainly, but they are workhorses! And Belsaw is still around and making wood planers so some parts are available. All bearings, sprockets, and chains are available at most places that sell these kind of parts and there is very little to go wrong. I have had no problems with my machine after 40 years of use and it still works like a charm. With infeeed and outfeed extensions to the table there is no "snipe" to deal with like you hear about on the benchtop machines. Just be sure to keep the oilite bearings oiled with a light machine oil and all should be fine. $500 is about right for a good used machine. Maybe he'll come down some though.

Planeman


----------



## Deela40 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice so far. I have attached the pictures from the posting. Looks like the model is 306.23392.


----------



## CircleH (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey Guys, I am new to the site and have recently obtained an old planer that belonged to my grandfather. It is a Sears Model 306-23387. Have any of you changed the knives on one of these. It appears to have the same setup as the planer posted by Deela40. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep. I have had one of those for 40 years now and love it. Its a workhorse! Actually made by Belsaw who has been around since WW-2 and maybe before.

Knives are easily available, just do a search with Google. When installing the knives, be sure to put a couple of layers of masking tape over the sharp edges while you do the installation. All planer and jointer knives are ground with parallel sides. When you do the installation be sure that you DO NOT CHANGE THE DEPTH ADJUSTMENT! If the old blades were properly adjusted before you removed them, you can insert the new blades and be sure they will all be aligned the same. You might have to adjust the outfeed table height a tad if the new blades are a little wider or narrower than the old blades. A new set of blades will all be precision ground so they all have the exact same dimensions. Its not a hard job at all IF YOU DON'T MESS WITH THE DEPTH ADJUSTMENT!

Planeman


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Those are good machines. Price is a little
high imo. I regret selling my Belsaw and
trading up to a 15" Taiwan planer sometimes
because the Belsaw had so much more power.


----------



## Jmhardin (Apr 22, 2017)

I've got one I can't adjust to send through a 1/2 board through. When I put the thickness on 1/2 I can't push the board under the rollers. I can't find an adjustment to get the board through. I bought this machine used as is cheap.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

The height adjustment chain was probably taken off at one time and then put back on without positioning the screws for proper height. It sounds to me like you will have to remove the height adjustment chains, rotate the height screws and sprockets to a suitable minimum wood thickness, and re-install the chain. Each of the four height adjustment screws will have to be carefully adjusted to keep the table parallel to the cutting blades, level, and absolutely flat (not warped)!

*BE CAREFUL* to allow about 1/4" to 1/8" maximum table height clearance between the table and the cutter head blades and set the height adjustment screws to stop at a point so the table can NEVER be raised high enough to hit the rotating cutter blades!


----------



## JavaJoeKC (Oct 2, 2020)

Resurrecting this old thread to ask about this Craftsman Planer/Molder in 2020! Like the OP, I'm considering buying one of these from a seller who is also asking $500. It's listed as being in 'excellent' condition with low use, but I take that with a grain of salt. Pictures included in the add don't show any obvious issues.

While I'm intrigued, I can't help but think that for $100 more, I could get the highly reviewed DeWalt DW735X.

Anxious to hear your thought. TIA.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

I think the price a tad high based on others I've seen sold near me in the Southeast. Solid unit though.

Proof is in the cut. Gotta go run some face jointed wood through it. If it cuts well and has parallel faces then you can do a lot worse for about the same price. If you have to make any adjustments to it , well…...........

DW735 is the standard by which all others are measured these days. It'll cut great outa the box and has built in (sorta) dust collection. You'll need/want a DC to hook up to the C'Man / Belsaw. Can't do moldings like the Belsaw, but few use that capability anyway.

At the end of the day , I think there really is no substitute for the big induction motor power of the Belsaw type planers.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

My Belsaw got the work done faster than my DeWalt lunchbox unit did. It could hog 1/4" off narrower stock as I recall and the finish was pretty good. They can be adjusted for two feed rates and I think I used the slower one for more cuts per inch.


----------



## JavaJoeKC (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the responses and advice. I think I'm going to reach out to the seller and see if we can work out a deal. Thanks again!


----------



## caitfie518 (Feb 7, 2021)

One of these came up for sale locally. I wonder how is the noise level? I'm setting up a woodshop in my garage and am concerned about the noise bothering my not-so-distant neighbors. Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There isn't a high pitched whine like you get with routers and lunchbox planers.


----------

